# Festool RAS 115 or RO 125 full dust shroud



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I need a full dust shroud for an upcoming lead job. Is there a full dust shroud available for these? I think someone modded one (Scott??).

Thanks


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I need a full dust shroud for an upcoming lead job. Is there a full dust shroud available for these? I think someone modded one (Scott??).
> 
> Thanks



The RAS comes with a shroud. The Rotex doesn't. Oddly, the dust extraction on the RAS is not so great (because it is more aggressive than an extractor can really keep up with). The extraction on the RO125 is excellent. And the 150 is even better. I have not modified the Rotexes, because there is just no need to. I have used their bumper and auxiliary grinder style handle accessories though. 

Why do you feel you need a shroud?


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

I think, since the RAS is not a full shroud, I am not sure it is compliant with RRP. With no shroud, the Rotex is not compliant. I do agree completely though that the RO 125 does better at extraction than the RAS 115. The RO 125 does pretty good on the dust extraction when grinding on exterior stuff. I like the shroud's that Pat uses and that, combined with the Festool would be killer.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

DeanV said:


> I think, since the RAS is not a full shroud, I am not sure it is compliant with RRP. With no shroud, the Rotex is not compliant. I do agree completely though that the RO 125 does better at extraction than the RAS 115. The RO 125 does pretty good on the dust extraction when grinding on exterior stuff. I like the shroud's that Pat uses and that, combined with the Festool would be killer.


I did not realize that full shrouds were required for full RRP compliance. Where is that stated?

If that is the case, Pat's rig is bomber.


----------



## Schmidt & Co. (Nov 6, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> I did not realize that full shrouds were required for full RRP compliance. Where is that stated?
> 
> If that is the case, Pat's rig is bomber.


I remember the requirement for the shroud from the class myself. Can't point you to the exact paragraph in the reg at the moment, but that was part of the instruction materials.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Schmidt & Co. said:


> I remember the requirement for the shroud from the class myself. Can't point you to the exact paragraph in the reg at the moment, but that was part of the instruction materials.


So many things have changed so many times since we all took the class, I don't rely on memory for anything. I go for links! 

Link me!


----------



## straight_lines (Oct 17, 2007)

I don't know of any aftermarket shrouds for festool gear. Ones for other sanders and grinders are pretty easy to find. There is also the double sided taped ones with velcro, can't find the link but it just allows you to stick the fabric flush with the surface.

This one would probably work, just expensive compared to the others for grinders/polishers.

http://amzn.com/B0019KAJHY


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

This is from the RRP Instructors Guide i was given when I was certified to teach the class. Have not seen a change to it, but I could look further.


> The EPA Renovation, Repair, and Painting Rule does not specifically address
> 
> 
> 
> ...


More here


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

In the class I took they had some examples of shrouds that could be used. The odd thing (to me) was they were all home made. 
One was made out of the rubber part of a plunger with the bottom cut out. 

The Dewalt disc sanders I use for RRP have a shroud and a dust port, but its only a partial shroud (doesn't come in contact with the surface) I modified it with the top of a rubber boot, so that it is contact with the surface at all times, and is flexible enough to allow you some room to work the sander. 

The impression I got was that the shroud must be air tight (no leaks/gaps) and be vented completely into the hepa vac.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Air tight would be impossible and still function.


----------



## RCP (Apr 18, 2007)

I believe the airtight reference is directed at the connection where the hose meets the unit, not at the shroud.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Cool. I can mod the Rotex edge guard to meet this criteria. Pat can keep his blue jallopy. :jester:


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

vermontpainter said:


> Cool. I can mod the Rotex edge guard to meet this criteria. Pat can keep his blue jallopy. :jester:


Pat will do anything to avoid owning a festool. Maybe because they are not into haggling. :jester:


----------



## Jmayspaint (Mar 26, 2013)

DeanV said:


> Air tight would be impossible and still function.


 Yes. Air tight where the shroud meets the sander, and goes into the vent. 
A few of the ones manufactured ones I've seen look like they had tight bristles on the edge that meets the surface to allow air flow in. With the rubber ones it is possible to accidentally seal to the surface all the way,and stop working. Like putting your hand on the end of a vac hose. But generally the seal to the surface is imperfect, and will allow enough air flow to function.

This is the one I modified. It has dust port and shroud but the shroud Is about 1/2 inch away from where the disc meets the surface. I felt too much dust would escape, so I extended the shroud just past the disc.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> Pat will do anything to avoid owning a festool. Maybe because they are not into haggling. :jester:


Well when I was looking for a complete hepa sanding setup to meet the epa requirements, I gave festool a shot. After picking out a few sanders and a vac, the price was right around $2480.00. I said I would really like to purchase these items but my budget is set at $2300.00. Then the guys at festool gave me this big ole speech and chit about if were to goto a grocery store and bla bla bla so I might think about reducing some of the items to meet my budget. I then asked what if I'm your grandma can I get a discount. He then said sure, but I live with my grandma and I know your not her as she is sitting next to me watching Matlock reruns.

So I decided to take my business elsewhere and I went with fein and a makita disk sander with a few shrouds that were purchased from the paintshavor site. Glad I did, my overhead is lower, my production times increased due to a superior sanding machine. 

I'm a happy camper :thumbsup:

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> Well when I was looking for a complete hepa sanding setup to meet the epa requirements, I gave festool a shot. After picking out a few sanders and a vac, the price was right around $2480.00. I said I would really like to purchase these items but my budget is set at $2300.00. Then the guys at festool gave me this big ole speech and chit about if were to goto a grocery store and bla bla bla so I might think about reducing some of the items to meet my budget. I then asked what if I'm your grandma can I get a discount. He then said sure, but I live with my grandma and I know your not her as she is sitting next to me watching Matlock reruns.
> 
> So I decided to take my business elsewhere and I went with fein and a makita disk sander with a few shrouds that were purchased from the paintshavor site. Glad I did, my overhead is lower, my production times increased due to a superior sanding machine.
> 
> ...


funny reply. It was missing "and chit" though.


----------



## vermontpainter (Dec 24, 2007)

Workaholic said:


> funny reply. It was missing "and chit" though.


When Pat posts, the chit is implied.


----------



## PatsPainting (Mar 4, 2010)

Workaholic said:


> funny reply. It was missing "and chit" though.


It's there :yes:

Pat


----------



## Workaholic (Apr 17, 2007)

PatsPainting said:


> It's there :yes:
> 
> Pat


lol so it is. :thumbup:


----------



## Damon T (Nov 22, 2008)

vermontpainter said:


> The RAS comes with a shroud. The Rotex doesn't. Oddly, the dust extraction on the RAS is not so great (because it is more aggressive than an extractor can really keep up with). The extraction on the RO125 is excellent. And the 150 is even better. I have not modified the Rotexes, because there is just no need to. I have used their bumper and auxiliary grinder style handle accessories though.
> 
> Why do you feel you need a shroud?


When I spoke to festool tech support the assured me the RAS 115 was RRP compliant. I thought the RO 125 was as well. I was using my RO 125 the other day with 36 grit on a beam and it was knocking off some chunks. Definitely didn't contain everything. I had a drop underneath, and it wasn't really dusty, but paint pieces were falling off. When I used it with a finer grit, 80, to feather siding it was virtually dust free. I have a car decking cedar ceiling to sand on Monday, wish I had the planex and back support belt for this one.


----------

